# Food options (on Coast Starlight)



## Charlene (Nov 1, 2017)

Aside from the in-house food options in the Coast Starlight, are passengers allowed to bring their own food and eat it during the trip?


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 1, 2017)

Yes, you may. You might want to select food items that do not need cold storage unless you bring your own cooler and ice. Also, use of a microwave is NOT possible. I don't believe the diner or cafe will do it for you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 1, 2017)

Charlene said:


> Aside from the in-house food options in the Coast Starlight, are passengers allowed to bring their own food and eat it during the trip?


Absolutely!

I would advise that you avoid bringing especially fragrant food, primarily for the benefit of your fellow passengers, but other than that bring whatever you want. Just be aware that there is no Amtrak supplied/authorized method for heating/cooking your food. Staff will sometimes supply ice for cold storage, but it's not a guarantee and even if they do it might not be enough for a cooler. It is also not possible to bring your own food to the dining car. Amtrak operates under much stricter rules than convenience stores and office break rooms so bringing food that can survive room temperature storage with no specific preparation is preferable.


----------



## ChuckL (Nov 2, 2017)

FrensicPic said:


> Yes, you may. You might want to select food items that do not need cold storage unless you bring your own cooler and ice. Also, use of a microwave is NOT possible. I don't believe the diner or cafe will do it for you.


No, FDA regulations prohibit cooking non-Amtrak food. 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 3, 2017)

The FDA prohibits non-restaurant food in restaurant kitchens/preparation/serving areas so this would include the Dining car and the Cafe area. On the CS this would also include the PPC.


----------

